# Embarrassing KeyLogger question



## stallan54 (Jan 4, 2011)

Prior to this past weekend I had no idea what a KeyLogger was. I bought my wife a laptop last Christmas and installed SpyBot Search & Destroy for malware. We separated about 3 months ago and are about to get back together. She was on her laptop and ran a SpyBot scan and from my understanding found a keylogger in the results. She put the "back together" stage on hold because she got offended I would install something like that

Needless to say she thinks I installed this. I wouldn't be typing this if I were guilty of doing so because I have no idea what keyloggers are until I researched them. She said she is taking the computer to Best Buy to have them print out a script to what is being sent to me. The problem is I never installed and never got her keystrokes sent to me so I know there can be no script pointing to my computer for any sent transmissions. I'm worried that the guy will tell her that she has a KeyLogger on her computer and the inconclusive evidence will make her think I installed one.

If there is a way for keyloggers to send reports as to where keystroke reports are sent I'm not worried. My IP or e-mail wont' show up as I never even knew what a damn keylogger was!! I know keyloggers are spyware, but is there anything I can do to show that I did not install this? I'm just worried she will draw a false conclusion but if there is a way to guarantee I didn't do it, I'd love to get your thoughts. Thanks. I know keyloggers are installed by random sites sometimes or thru spammy e-mails. I know this already. If she brings me the keylogger name, can I cross reference it somewhere to prove her wrong?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Some malware can be *falsely* identified as keyloggers. Or if you bought the laptop second-hand with software already installed, the previous owner could have installed the keylogger. The laptop could also have been infected without anyone's knowledge via surfing the internet, installing an unknown program, opening an email attachment or inserting an infected USB stick.

Don't take the computer to Best Buy. They won't know what to look for and will probably believe the SpyBot results without any deeper investigation.

If your wife wants to identify the alleged keylogger program, you can submit some log files here for our security analysts to look at. See here for more details - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## stallan54 (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually bought the laptop from Best Buy. Geez, I'm not a computer whiz...those instructions look tough but I'll give it a try. Thank you for your response...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Basically, you just need to download and run the programs listed in the instructions, then post a new thread with a description of your problem and the log files attached. If you get stuck, post back here and one of the security team will help.


----------



## stallan54 (Jan 4, 2011)

So once I get this report to you, is it easy to see WHERE the Keylogger came from? I just need to be vindicated here and show that it is not something I installed. She thinks there are reports sent to my computer which is bogus because I never installed. I just want to make sure that there is a way to vindicate me here assuming I did not install it. Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The reports will identify any infections on the laptop. It could be that SpyBot has incorrectly identified something innocent as a keylogger, in which case you've got nothing to worry about. If it really is a keylogger, then the analyst will be able to help you further.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would have her ask for the help . . that way the result is not comming thru you


----------



## stallan54 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok, so I am being told that there is in fact a specific keylogger in her computer. I have no idea how it got there, but I am going to be the one taking the heat I guess. Is there any way the analysts can show that no transmissions were sent to my computer or any other computer for that matter? I have never seen a thing and I still have no idea what she is talking about...my only defense is somehow showing that nothing came to my e-mail, IP, etc....can this be done? Thanks guys


----------



## The Turgler (Jan 5, 2011)

stallan54 said:


> ok, so I am being told that there is in fact a specific keylogger in her computer. I have no idea how it got there, but I am going to be the one taking the heat I guess. Is there any way the analysts can show that no transmissions were sent to my computer or any other computer for that matter? I have never seen a thing and I still have no idea what she is talking about...my only defense is somehow showing that nothing came to my e-mail, IP, etc....can this be done? Thanks guys


Keyloggers by definition are intended to not be found. That's the entire point of their existance, otherwise they would have a clickie button immediately on startup that would ask you for permission to record your activities.

In these pressurized conditions, I wouldn't assume anything is true, nor would I believe something just because someone else said so. So I'd like to re-wind the entire situation back to the point where your ex-whatever "found" a keylogger.

WHO found the keylogger, how did the keylogger get found? Where was it installed, what specific keylogger was it. Was it a commercial keylogger you can purchase? If so, it has a name. Or was it some kind of "from the wild" malware.

In the first case, a commericial keylogger is going to do the things some person is going to want; record keystrokes, take screenshots, record passwords, etc... and then either save this data to a file on the computer, or send it off to an e-mail account somewhere. If a commercial keylogger was "found", what was it, what information was it gathering, where did the information get sent to, IP Address, etc...? If the keylogger finder can't answer these questions, chances are they are not a pro, may not be qualified to even identify a keylogger and in fact could be making the entire thing up in order to manipulate the situation for their own purposes.

In the second case, a "wild" keylogger is also recording something specific. Bank Account numbers, passwords, e-mail accounts, etc... If that's the case, then there is no reason to believe that anyone in particular did it. They have entire gangs of malware authors that do nothing all day but write and distribute code in order to gather this information, and they are one reason why Symantec stays in business.

So, what kind of keylogger is critical, as is who found it, why, how, etc...

Personally, all this sounds a bit much. This isn't a computer issue, this is a relationship issue that only looks like a computer issue. Do you REALLY want to learn "All-ever-wanted-to-know-about-computers-but-were-afraid-to-ask?" If the answer is no, then there isn't any point in continuing.

My guess is that the ex-whatever knows as little about these things as you do, which means that while you are telling her one thing, "someone else" is telling her something else. The fact she's believing the "someone else" and not you is the problem. The computer situation is completely irrelevant.


----------



## stallan54 (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome reply. Thank you


----------

